# SSG/SMG driving impression



## Jim in Oregon (Dec 23, 2001)

Can you match up SMG II with SSG? is normal SSG = S3 for example and sport SSG = S4.



Kaz said:


> Now, despite what BMW calls it now, to avoid confusion, I will call the systems as follows:
> 
> SMG: The original SMG as fitted to the euro E36M3
> SMGII: The system as fitted to the E46M3
> ...


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Jim in Oregon said:


> Can you match up SMG II with SSG? is normal SSG = S3 for example and sport SSG = S4.


Not really, because I haven't driven SMGII in every mode. However, I can say SSG Sport is not even close to S4, as those are the two modes I spent the most time with in the two cars.


----------



## Jim in Oregon (Dec 23, 2001)

I was guessing normal SSG = S1 or S2 and sport SSG = S3 or S4 and the same with the auto modes. S3 in SMG II can give a pretty good kick when it shifts at full throttle. S5 and S6 are brutal. I only used them on the track as I thought it was too rough in traffic.



Kaz said:


> Not really, because I haven't driven SMGII in every mode. However, I can say SSG Sport is not even close to S4, as those are the two modes I spent the most time with in the two cars.


----------



## Jimmy325 (Apr 7, 2003)

The Z4 non-sport SSG feels like my S3.
The Z4 sport mode SSG feels like my S4.

This is my feedback and reaction.


----------



## HUMMM 3 (May 10, 2003)

To those of you interested in the German web pages on this subject: Have you tried the translation capabilities of Altavista.com? Click on "Translation" on the Altavista home page and follow the instructions. While not always a word for word translation it definitely gives you the insight required to understand the foreign language web site. Sometimes the translation can even be a real hoot.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Jim in Oregon said:


> I was guessing normal SSG = S1 or S2 and sport SSG = S3 or S4 and the same with the auto modes. S3 in SMG II can give a pretty good kick when it shifts at full throttle. S5 and S6 are brutal. I only used them on the track as I thought it was too rough in traffic.


Practice grasshopper. 

Learning the perfect throttle lift makes S5 as smooth as any manual. I prefer to handle the chore myself.


----------

